# ebay: Haus für 2,50 Euro: Streit endet mit Vergleich



## Captain Picard (4 November 2004)

FAZ

im Videotext des ZDF Seite 141 (auf der On-Line Seite kann ich es noch nicht finden) 


			
				ZDFtext schrieb:
			
		

> Im Streit um ein für 2,50 Euro beim Internet-Auktionshaus ebay ersteigertes Haus
> haben sich die Parteien auf einen Vergleich geeinigt. Danach muss der Anbieter der
> Bieterin 3000 Euro zahlen. Das wurde vor dem Landgericht Kaiserslautern vereinbart.
> 
> ...


cp

PS: Heise hat´s:  http://www.heise.de/newsticker/meldung/52923

der Bericht vom August:
http://www.heise.de/newsticker/meldung/49807

weitere Berichte:
ebay  haus für 2,50 E


----------

